# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  изотерапия

## Егардения

представляю программу по изотерапии:
 Изотерапия
Дети активно познают многообразие окружающего мира и пытаются отобразить его в своей естественной деятельности – играх, рисунках, сказках. Наиболее яркие возможности для ребенка предоставляет изобразительное творчество. 
Изобразительное искусство играет огромную роль в формировании духовно развитой личности, в совершенствовании чувств, в восприятии явлений жизни и природы сквозь призму человеческих отношений.
Выражая себя через рисунок, ребенок дает выход своим чувствам, желаниям, мечтам, перестраивает свои отношения в различных ситуациях и безболезненно соприкасается с некоторыми пугающими, неприятными, травмирующими образами. Таким образом, рисование выступает как способ постижения своих возможностей и окружающей действительности, как способ моделирования взаимоотношений и выражения различного рода эмоций, в том числе и отрицательных, негативных. Поэтому рисование широко используют в терапевтических и психокоррекционных целях, например, для снятия психического напряжения, стрессовых состояний, при психологической коррекции неврозов, страхов.
Изотерапия – лечебное воздействие на психику человека с помощью изобразительного искусства (лепка, рисование). Изотерапия дает положительные результаты в работе с детьми с различными проблемами — задержкой психического развития, речевыми трудностями, нарушением слуха, умственной отсталостью, при аутизме, где вербальный контакт затруднен. Во многих случаях рисуночная терапия выполняет психотерапевтическую функцию, помогая ребенку справиться со своими психологическими проблемами.
Рисование – это творческий акт, позволяющий ребенку ощутить и понять самого себя, выразить свободно свои мысли и чувства, освободиться от конфликтов и сильных переживаний, развить чувство сопережевания, быть самим собой, свободно выражать мечты и надежды. Это не только отражение в сознании детей окружающей и социальной действительности, но и ее моделирование, выражение отношения к ней. Детский рисунок  в первую очередь рассматривается как проекция личности ребенка, как символическое выражение его отношения к миру. В детском рисунке отражаются не только уровень развития графических навыков и овладение техникой рисования, но и характеристики интеллектуального развития, особенности личности и характера, а также особенности межличностных отношений, например в семье.
Стремление ребенка к свободному рисованию, манипулирование с красками естественно для него. Малыша не столько интересует сюжет рисунка, сколько сам процесс изменения окружающего мира с помощью цвета. Именно рисование дарит ощущение «творца», первооткрывателя, «автора», сотворившего неповторимое, радость, удовольствие и уверенность в себе. 
Рисование представляет естественную возможность для развития воображения, гибкости и пластичности мышления, зрительно-моторной координации. Его достоинство заключается в том, что оно требует согласованного участия многих психических функций.
К сожалению, некоторые родители считают рисование несерьезным делом и односторонне заменяют его чтением и другими интеллектуально более полезными, с их точки зрения, занятиями. Однако научные исследования в области изотерапии подтверждают, что дети, которые любят рисовать, отличаются большей фантазией, непосредственностью в выражении чувств и гибкостью суждений. Они легко могут поставить себя на место другого человека или персонажа рисунка и выразить свое отношение к нему, поскольку это происходит каждый раз в процессе рисования.
Многочисленные научные работы, связанные с изучением изотерапии, показывают ее высокую эффективность, перспективность в развитии областей интегративной медицины, психотерапии, общей, специальной психологии и  придают ей статус целого научного направления.
Структура занятий по изотерапии
Этап	Назначение	Комментарии
1.Приветствие	Создать атмосферу группового доверия и принятия	Коллективные упражнения, направленные на сплочение группы. Определяются ведущим или придумываются детьми.
2.Разминка	Настройка на продуктивную групповую деятельность активизирует детей и снимает чрезмерное эмоциональное возбуждение	Изобразительные упражнения и  изотехники, направленные на установление эмоционального контакта между всеми участниками.
3. Основной этап	Развитие психических процессов, формирование социальных навыков, динамическое развитие группы	В терапевтических целях во время рисования необходимо акцентировать внимание детей на их ощущениях, чувствах, настроении.

4.Заключение	Оценка занятия, обсуждение, подведение итогов, закрепление нового опыта и положительных эмоций от занятия, повышение самооценки,  собственной значимости уверенности в себе у детей.	Анализ каждого рисунка (рисунок переходит из рук в руки, дети высказываются о том, что им нравится в рисунке, а что можно изменить, дополнить).
Выставка рисунков.
Обсуждение ( детям задаются вопросы такого типа:1. Какие чувства испытывал каждый участник 2. Какие были трудности, а что было легко. 3. Какие чувства, настроение испытывает каждый участник в конце занятия (как изменилось внутреннее состояние).
Следует отметить, что этот этап является не менее важным, чем основной, т.к. наибольший терапевтический эффект оказывает  именно процесс проговаривания своих чувств и отражение в сознании ребенка положительных эмоций и нового позитивного опыта.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Спасибо, за  материал. У  меня  вопрос, Вы  сами  работаете  по  этому  направлению? С  детьми  какого  возраста  и  в  каком  учреждении?

----------


## Егардения

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
 Здравствуйте! Проводила работу по этому направлению (арттерапия) в основном, с детьми дошкольного возраста в детском саду (центре развития ребенка) в Москве, был опыт такой работы с детьми и подросткам с отклонениями в развитии ( слабовидящие подростки, дети с речевыми нарушениями, дети с задержкой психическо развия, дети с эмоциональными и поведенческими проблемами: гиперактивные, боязливые, агрессивные, замкнутые). Сейчас в декреном отпуске, занимаюсь изотерапией и арттерапией со своей дочкой и ее маленькими друзьями. Хочу разработать развиващую арттерапевтическую программу для творческого воспитания малышей раннего возраста (от рождения до трех лет).

----------


## Edgars

нда........ :Ok:

----------


## саша_2010

это ссылка для скачивания классной программы для рисования, куча шаблонов и кистей, детям  очень нравится.
http:/*************.com/files/e4kz7znnf

----------


## саша_2010

это ссылки для скачивания программы для рисования вместе с детьми, куча кистей и возможностей, детям очень нравится.

http://**********ru/f/68ae5a1109e270...tudio.rar.html

http:/*************.com/files/e4kz7znnf

----------


## nshuknshuk

Спасибо!!!

----------


## АнТинна

возьму на вооружение!спасибо за инфу!

----------

